# Headline: Iron Man’ crushes box office with $100M debut



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

$104.2M in domestic receipts since it opened and another $96.7M in 57 other countries... $200+M for the opening shot of the summer season... and it is a great film!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Did you like Iron Man more than Batman Begins ?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

space86 said:


> Did you like Iron Man more than Batman Begins ?


Dam.. you mean I have to choose... uh... oh.. dam...:lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The current box office take for 'Iron Man' stands at $257.8 million and appears to be heading into the $300 million club. 

http://www.boxofficeguru.com/weekend.htm


----------

